# International Lonestar



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have started working on this great new truck kit from Moebius. The detail on this is amazing. I hope that they decide to produce a nice trailer to compliment the cab. I have finisished working on the frame. There are about 300 parts on this kit. Many very small clear lights. Here are some pics of what i have done.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Jaws62666, 
You are doing a nice job on the kit. Thanks for posting the pictures.
I was on the fence whether I wanted to buy this or not. I think you pushed me over to the the buy side, it looks like a nice kit. 
Els


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice work


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job on that so far ! Tell me, what color is the kit molded in ? White plastic ? :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Parts are molded in tan. I did the frame in a darker purple from rustoleum, and im doing the cab in a lighter shade. I might do the top scoop on the cab the darker purple as well to offset the cab. thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You're gonna need to slap some grease on that fifth wheel before you attach a trailer to it. 

But seriously, nice work! Looking forward to your continued progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

here are some pics of the hood. I used a lighter purple for the hood , and the darker frame purple for the bumpers


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

You used Rustoleum spray paints? What are you using for a primer ? Where did you buy the paint ? Keep the pics coming, it looks good. I'm gonaa have to buy this kit I think:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Believe it or not I didn't use primer, paint and future


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This big bad boy seems to be coming along fine.Which trailor,if any,are you going to attach to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice work. Very clean paint job. So, Mobius is into trucks, too? Is she 1/25th? Wish RC2 or someone would rerelease the International Transtar Eagle. Now THAT was a beautiful beast. A Great Dane would look great behind your build.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

btbrush said:


> Very nice work. Very clean paint job. So, Mobius is into trucks, too? Is she 1/25th? Wish RC2 or someone would rerelease the International Transtar Eagle. Now THAT was a beautiful beast. A Great Dane would look great behind your build.


Yes it is 1/25th scale. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hot dam, lookin' nice!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some interior pictures. Almost finished, just waiting on cab paint to dry. final pics when I am done,


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Lonestar Completed*

Here are pictures of the finished Lonestar. This kit was a blast to build. Unbelievable detail. Thanks Moebius, and as a wishful thought, I would love to have a great trailer to go with this!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man, is that nice! Great job on what looks to be a great kit.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. This kit was a blast to build.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jaws,

GREAT JOB!!! Very nice looking Lonestar!:thumbsup:

Was this built OOB or were there any mods done to it?
If so, explain what you changed....

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Jaws,
> 
> GREAT JOB!!! Very nice looking Lonestar!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


This was completely built OOB. Amazing detail on this kit. Lots of chrome


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great build. I normally don't do cars or trucks but this could be the be the breaker for me.

Of course what I was thinking when I saw the finished truck was Pork Chop Express - with a Yeti hanging onto the back of the cab.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd like to see this baby next to an old Dodge L-700.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very nice build up! :thumbsup:

I can't help but think about the lighting possibilities


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Looks like a real truck. if the scale of the road was right, you could not tell. And I agree with the light possibilities!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks Great ! I can't wait to get my hands on one/two / three and build / paint .


----------

